# Suggestion Needed for High-End PC @150K



## imsidz (Nov 10, 2013)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and  games are you going to run? *
Ans: Animation and 3D Rendering (Software : PS,AE,MAYA,3DS,Fusion,C4D. etc) .
& not to mention Ultra-Gaming Ofcourse , Recording Gameplays , Making WalkThroughs for YT.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: Rs 150000 INR (including Taxes).

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: YOLO ! so Yes.

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows 8.1 FTW \m/ 

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 2TB , Will use the Laptops 500GB Drive Aswell , and For Fast Load time in OnlineGaming SSD for Sure.

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen  size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want  to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: Monitor is needed , I want one 120hz Monitor . 24''Inch 1920x1080p . 

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: KEYBOAD/MOUSE/HEADPHONE. 

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: Between December'2013 & Jan'2014

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: First one was Built by Assembler , but now I know a bit or two .  

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Patna,Bihar . Please Suggest where to Buy , for Low Rates . 
Can go to Kolkata/Delhi 

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: too confused in two terms .
 Cpu = Fx 8350 / i7 Series and Gpu = R290x / 780ti .
All i want to know is , 
with what Component will this New Rig you guys Suggest 
Be BEST for Rendering on Mentioned above Applications (refer Q.1)
---
And Yeah , wont be upgrading in near future for 3~4Years.
Excluding , Shopping for New Keyboard/Mouse etc etc External things related to Gaming. 

Please Suggest me a Very Balanced Setup, 
and Guys Please no Trolling , as i am already in too much confusion atm . 
Regards. 

_[I saw a post where yet another Guy was asking for Rig @130K ,
 I never wanted to bump up into his post , so made a new one . HOPE YOU GUYS Understand .]_


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 10, 2013)

Intel Core i7 4770k @ 24000

Asus z87 gryphon @ 14000

G-skill ripjaws 8gb (4 x2) 1600 mhz @ 5200

Wd cavier Black 2tb @ 10000

Samsung 840 evo 128gb @ 7500

Asus 24x black dvd @ 1000

Saphhire R9 290x 4gb ddr5 @42-45000

Nzxt Phantom 410 cabinet @ 6500

Seasonic s12 620w @ 5400

BenQ XL2420T 24 inch led @ 22000

Corsair H80i @ 8500

Total - @  1,48600


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 10, 2013)

i7 4770k (24000)
Asus Gryphon Z87 (15000)
G.Skill ripjawsX 1600 MHz 8 GB x2 (12000)
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB (6000)
Samsung 840 120 GB SSD (7300)
Zotac GTX 760 2 GB SLI (44000)
Corsair GS700 (6700)
Corsair H80i (8000)
Corsair 500R (7700)
Logitech G400 (2600)
Logitech G105 (2600)

total: 135k

monitor remaining.


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 10, 2013)

^+1 for the Above rig and small correction here.
as GTX760 SLI is there you may need to get Better PSU like *Corsair HX850* just to be on safer side..

Reason For HX850:-
1) Two GTX 760
2) You may overclock you CPU.
Link and prices are given bellow. it is overpriced at flipkart but you should get it around 10-11k IMO.
it ha 90% efficiency.
so even if you overclock your CPU then This beast will provide proper Power to system
*www.flipkart.com/corsair-hx850-850-watts-psu/p/itmd7qyf2ujt7es2


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 10, 2013)

Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell (4th Generation)	₹24,000.00
Asus Z87-A	  ₹13,000.00
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8 GB	₹5,000.00
WD Caviar Black 4TB	₹10,000.00
Asus GTX 780 Ti 3GB	₹60,000.00
Samsung 120GB SSD 840 EVO	₹7,000.00
Dell 2440L 24 inch Full HD Monitor	₹13,000.00
Corsair GS700 700W	₹6,700.00
Corsair H80i CPU cooler	₹8,000.00
NZXT Phantom 410 Cabinet Crafted Series	₹6,500.00

*Total	₹153,200.00*

PS
1. The monitor I have suggested is a 1080p 60Hz (not 120)
2. Asus GTX 780Ti is not available yet but since you aren't buying this month, I have included it. Price is an approximate


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 10, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Asus GTX 780Ti is not available yet but since you aren't buying this month, I have included it. Price is an approximate


Buy Online Asus Geforce GTX780 TI 3GB DDR5 Nvdia PCI E Graphic Cards (GTX780TI-3GD5) in india


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 10, 2013)

^ not worth the price


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 10, 2013)

760 SLI can beat any single card solution


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> 760 SLI can beat any single card solution



what about 770 SLI


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 10, 2013)

avoid 780Ti stick with R9 290X(any custom cooler version)

what about two 760 ti or 760DC2x2


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 10, 2013)

What's wrong with 780Ti (apart from price)

I Think sapphire 290x which everyone is recommending uses AMD reference design only. Custom cooled ones will be priced higher


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 10, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> *What's wrong with 780Ti *(apart from price)
> 
> I Think sapphire 290x which everyone is recommending uses AMD reference design only. Custom cooled ones will be priced higher


Everyone here is an AMD fanboy.
Thats the reason


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Everyone here is an AMD fanboy.
> Thats the reason



 Really ?.we suggest the best in budget and Vfm components.

think before you post !

extra 10-12k spend on gtx 780ti is not at all worthwile as it is 6-8 % faster than r9 290x


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 10, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Really ?.we suggest the best in budget and Vfm components.
> 
> think before you post !
> 
> extra 10-12k spend on gtx 780ti is not at all worthwile as it is 6-8 % faster than r9 290x



Except the 46k 290x runs at 95 degrees risking every other component. 

I will wait to see price of 290x with custom coolers


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 10, 2013)

> I will wait to see price of 290x with custom coolers



ya i think op is planning to get system next month or in jan so he can wait 

But you forget that there is r9 290 which is at low price and performs same as 290x (with latest drivers)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 10, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ya i think op is planning to get system next month or in jan so he can wait
> 
> But you forget that there is r9 290 which is at low price and performs same as 290x (with latest drivers)



but its not in India....


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 10, 2013)

1) *Processor* = Intel Core i7 4770K -*24,000*
2) *RAM* = Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz (4x4GB) -*9500*
3) *Motherboard* = _Asus Maximus Gene VI -_*18,000*_ (mATX)_
4) *Graphic Card/GPU* = Sapphire R9-280X 3GB *-24,000*
5) *Storage - SSD* = Samsung 840 EVO -*7,372*
6) *Storage - HDD* = Western Digital 2TB Black (FAEX2002) -*10,670*
7) *Power Supply Unite (PSU)* = Seasonic SS750KM3* -10,500* 
8)*Monitor* = Dell S2740L LED IPS 27" -18000
9) *Case* = Corsair 350D -*6,500*
10) *Optical Disc Drive (ODD)* = _LG WH14NS40 Blu-Ray Burner -_*6,000*
11) *Wireless Keyboard & Mouse* = MS Sidewinder X4 -*2,200* & Logitech G400 -*2,000*
12) *Case Fans* = Coolermaster 4 x 140mm LED fans -*2,800*  (both front intake & top exhaust fans) 
13) *Cooler* = Corsair H80i CPU Cooler -*7,500*
* TOTAL -1,49,100.*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 10, 2013)

I vote for MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr SLI(After the price cut lands in india ofc)



bavusani said:


> 1) *Processor* = Intel Core i7 4770K -*24,000*
> 2) *RAM* = Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz (4x4GB) -*9500*
> 3) *Motherboard* = _Asus Maximus Gene VI -_*18,000*_ (mATX)_
> 4) *Graphic Card/GPU* = Radeon R9-290X 4GB *-42,000*
> ...


Dude.
The Gene costs 16k afaik


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 10, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> but its not in India....



it will come in coming days


----------



## Cilus (Nov 10, 2013)

After the 13.11 Beta 9.2 driver release, the Fan speed issue has been reduced a lot in both R9 290 and R9 290X cards. The new driver has addressed the PWM (Pulse Width Modulation) bug present in the previous drivers. The only problem with the 290X is that it becomes noisy when the fan rotates at higher speed. Now the throttling issue has been resolved by a great margin and a 290X, priced around 45K is just 5% - 6% slower than a GTX 780 Ti card, costs around 60K. And believee me, even for a XHD display (2560X1440 or 2560X1600), a single 290X is enough.

You can read the driver update details in here: The Cause Of And Fix For Radeon R9 290X And 290 Inconsistency - The Difference Between My R9 290X And Yours.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Everyone here is an AMD fanboy.
> Thats the reason



You told about nVidia few months ago when 7xx series was launched amd everyone here was suggesting the same...
same for amd processors before haswell release...
next time think before posting...
R9 290X performes almost equal like 780 but cheaper so all recommended it...
760ti X 2 SLI would be better then R9 290X and equal to 780ti


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 11, 2013)

Single card is better than sli. For 1080p gaming, these cards are overkill. It doesn't matter if op gets 760x sli or 290x or 780Ti. 

I would like to see a custom cooled 290x. The current sapphire 290x based on reference design is not recommended


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> You told about nVidia few months ago when 7xx series was launched amd everyone here was suggesting the same...
> same for amd processors before haswell release...
> next time think before posting...
> *R9 290X performes almost equal like 780 but cheaper so all recommended it...*
> 760ti X 2 SLI would be better then R9 290X and equal to 780ti



You are lying 
R9 290X Spanks gtx 780 in the ass
r9 290 is a competitor for gtx 780

And if you are planning to get the r9 290x,Wait for discrete coolers to appear ffs



marvelousprashant said:


> Single card is better than sli. For 1080p gaming, these cards are *overkill*. It doesn't matter if op gets 760x sli or 290x or 780Ti.
> 
> I would like to see a custom cooled 290x. The current sapphire 290x based on reference design is not recommended



Nothing is ever overkill
you dont know when them 1440p monitors will drop their price(say in 2 years)


----------



## Cilus (Nov 11, 2013)

I think ankush28  was talking about 780 Ti, not the 780. And you shouldn't buy a card now by thinking of the chance of getting a XHD display after 2 years down the line, right?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

Cilus said:


> I think ankush28  was talking about 780 Ti, not the 780. And you shouldn't buy a card now by thinking of the chance of getting a XHD display after 2 years down the line, right?



what is the term for these 1440p/1600p displays? you call it XHD,some others call it "2K"? I'm 
and if someone is buying a 40-50k card they expect it to run stuff in high for 3-4 yrs


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 11, 2013)

Btw I think 280x CF is better than 770 sli if dual cards are to be considered.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Btw I think 280x CF is better than 770 sli if dual cards are to be considered.



How?
Nvidia is known to provide better SLI/CF/(Whatever is the umbrella term for these dual gpu things) drivers
Also a single GTX 770 provides slightly better performance than a r9 280x


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 11, 2013)

Was looking at anandtech benchmarks and 280X cf seemed to perform better


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 11, 2013)

@OP; what have you decide?

760SLI and dual monitor will be good.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 11, 2013)

If you plan to stick with single 1080p monitor then get single gpu , otherwise gtx 760 sli would be good for dual monitors.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 11, 2013)

I wanted to point out that GTX 760 is available at around 21K whereas R9 280X is available at 23.5K. Now R9 280X is basically a HD 7970 with 1000 MHz clock speed, only 50 MHz lesser than the 7970 GHz edition. So performance wise it is far better than GTX 760  in all aspect and comparable to GTX 770 Ti (6% to 8% lesser performance at max). So In my opinion, there is no point of getting 760 Ti, an underperforming card, almost at the same price point. The Sapphire DUal Fan R9 280X is already overclocked at 1020MHz and can be easily overclocked to 1050MHz, thereby touching the performance of 7970 GHz edition and narrowing the performance margin with 770 Ti, currently retailing at 31K+ price.

However, I still think R9-290 or 290X is a better choice now.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> what is the term for these 1440p/1600p displays? you call it XHD,some others call it "2K"? I'm
> and if someone is buying a 40-50k card they expect it to run stuff in high for 3-4 yrs



2K resolution is a generic term for display devices or content having horizontal resolution on the order of 2000 pixels. And would you please stop providing unrealistic suggestions. Didn't it occur to you that after 3/4 years, games will be more demanding and current cards which can handle games at XHD, probably not able to handle games at the same resolution which will be released after 2/3 years. Try to focus at Op's requirement rather than thinking of some hypothetical cases.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Nov 11, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> avoid 780Ti stick with R9 290X(any custom cooler version)
> 
> what about two 760 ti or 760DC2x2




I would suggest to avoid both and wait for r9 290. The reviews of R9 290X are not so great considering the temps here in india and heard that after the latest beta drivers, the 290 is as good 290X. Or you can  go with oced GTX 780 after the price drop (only if its as substantial as in US), since you wanted to record game plays, card with shadow play seems to be a good option.
Though the best card now is R9 290 and to an extent the R9 290X I would however suggest to wait for the dust to settle down before going for any of the new cards.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> I would suggest to avoid both and wait for r9 290. The reviews of R9 290X are not so great considering the temps here in india and heard that after the latest beta drivers, the 290 is as good 290X. Or you can  go with oced GTX 780 after the price drop (only if its as substantial as in US), since you wanted to record game plays, card with shadow play seems to be a good option.
> Though the best card now is R9 290 and to an extent the R9 290X I would however suggest to wait for the dust to settle down before going for any of the new cards.



OP should wait for discrete coolers to appear
If he plans to play @ 1080p only and does not do a multi-monitor/1440p setup then
GTX 780/R9 290 is more than adequate
Just wait for Sapphire to release TOXIC r9 290
Knowing what they did with the 280x...........


----------



## imsidz (Nov 11, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> @OP; what have you decide?



I am back to TDF ,after so loooong time .. 
and still so Same  .. 
People start fighting among themselves only . 
and the buzz starts of Saying one another 'a Fanboy first' WOW . 

Anyways .. 
this is what i came up with .. 


Intel Core i7 4770k
Asus z87 Gryphon
G-skill Ripjaws (i guess 16GB will be good for me)
Seagate 2TB
Samsung 840 Evo 128GB SSD
Any Dual Layer DVD Writer (Asus/Samg) 
BenQ XL2420T 24 inch led @ 22000
Corsair H80i @ 8500

GPU . Will wait for the Release of R9290x First , and Decide ,
 whether AMD R9290x or , Nvidia 780/Ti (Aur bhi jyada Price Drop hua to achi baat hai xD)

for Cabinet , please Suggest , something from BitFenix , those Colossus ones are awesome and Sexy ! 

and is there any Possibilities of X79 Setup ?
Just thinking *



 and Yolo can't wait to Play BF4 Online 
(bf3 was so phaking Epic)


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

imsidz said:


> I am back to TDF ,after so loooong time ..
> and still so Same  ..
> People start fighting among themselves only .
> and the buzz starts of Saying one another 'a Fanboy first' WOW .
> ...




Cabinets
Corsair 500r 7.1k
CM Storm Trooper 14.6k
CM Storm Enforcer 8.7k


btw you want full tower or mid-tower?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 11, 2013)

i would suggest Wd cavier red 2tb instead of seagate


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> i would suggest Wd cavier red 2tb instead of seagate



WD Red is meant to be used in NAS


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> WD Red is meant to be used in NAS



They can be used in Normal destop,no problems.It consumes less power and stays cooler and better than green one.

Another advantage is best after sale service and it comes with 3 year warranty 

Whereas seagate comes with 2 yr warranty and Poor A.S.S

Advantage of seagate -  it is slight faster.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Everyone here is an AMD fanboy.
> Thats the reason



then what should we call you ?? an nvidia fanboy ??think before you comment.
if this rig is for you and if you select 780ti instead of 290/290x ,it is no problem for us. but dont mislead people.for mere 5-6% improvement do you want op to pay 13-14k or so??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> then what should we call you ?? an nvidia fanboy ??think before you comment.
> if this rig is for you and if you select 780ti instead of 290/290x ,it is no problem for us. but dont mislead people.for mere 5-6% improvement do you want op to pay 13-14k or so??



Have i mentioned anything about GTX 780 TI?No 
I am pissed that the fanboyism is  so great that people are recommending ref. r9 290x knowing its heating issues
Wait for a non-reference design of r9 290x with a good cooler*sapphire toxic*? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.BUY THAT AS HOT AS MERCURY CARD NAOOO!!!!

And its not like the golden days of 2011 when you could easily  use a 95C card and OC the CPU like a boss


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Have i mentioned anything about GTX 780 TI?No
> I am pissed that the fanboyism is  so great that people are recommending ref. r9 290x knowing its heating issues
> Wait for a non-reference design of r9 290x with a good cooler*sapphire toxic*? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.BUY THAT AS HOT AS MERCURY CARD NAOOO!!!!
> 
> And its not like the golden days of 2011 when you could easily  use a 95C card and OC the CPU like a boss





> Originally Posted by marvelousprashant View Post
> *What's wrong with 780Ti *(apart from price)
> 
> I Think sapphire 290x which everyone is recommending uses AMD reference design only. Custom cooled ones will be priced higher
> ...



this is the reason. every thread i commented regarding r9 290x, i told to use custom cooled versions only. you can check that. this is not fanboism . do you still think so??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> this is the reason. every thread i commented regarding r9 290x, i told to use custom cooled versions only. you can check that. this is not fanboism . do you still think so??



This is not regarding you.  It is the community in general
usually it is OMGGGGG THE 290X BESTS TITAN AND 780 IN EVERY BENCHMARK!!!!! YOU CAN BUY IT HERE*mdcomputers link**btw it is not available on MD,just listed*(the caps and !!!! are just exaggerations,but you get the point)
No one mentions the heating issues.*Imagine if a noob just buys the reference card,without knowing about the temperature issues,just because it is cheap,Instead of waiting for a slightly expensive 290x with better cooler*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> This is not regarding you.  It is the community in general
> usually it is OMGGGGG THE 290X BESTS TITAN AND 780 IN EVERY BENCHMARK!!!!! YOU CAN BUY IT HERE*mdcomputers link**btw it is not available on MD,just listed*(the caps and !!!! are just exaggerations,but you get the point)
> *No one mentions the heating issues.*imagine if a noob just buys the reference card,without knowing about the temperature issues,just because it is cheap,Instead of waiting for a slightly expensive 290x with better cooler



ankush has already mentioned to stick with custom cooled ones before your comment  also he has mentioned that his friend has bought 290/290x in lamington road for 42.5k. he may be unlucky to get stock cooler but it is available. there is no need to purchase from md only


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> *ankush has already mentioned to stick with custom cooled ones before your comment * also he has mentioned that his friend has bought 290/290x in lamington road for 42.5k. he may be unlucky to get stock cooler but it is available. there is no need to purchase from md only



Not in this thread.
And OP is from Bihar,He cant come to mumbai for one card


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 11, 2013)

lets not derail the thread on nvidia vs AMD again, there is no such word as "fanboy" , its a made up word, fake stupid word with no sense, it has been invented to directly insult a person who simply likes a brand much more than others. AMD, nvidia ain't gonna come to your home to see whether you lost 5-8 FPS in a  game run by nvidia card or almost burnt your circuits just to prove the other is best ....we should learn to be unbiased. . 

If the person is really blind to the blatant flaws of the product he buys when there is some, and still argues  and supports illogically in favor of it, then its called plain and simple Stupidity. This unnecessary flame wars are going on every damn forum across the world, and its nothing good, anyone can be loyal to a brand, just as everyone is for so many other stuff. lets get rid of that POS word in this forum, make it tidier.


On Topic, 
@op
I*f within your buying period, nvidia price cuts reach india*, then you can think of buying GTX 780 (after market editions, such as MSI, ASUS, GALAXY) and GTX 770 replacing R9-290X and R9-280X respectively, 780 custom being  same as per with R9-290X with custom editions still obviously being cheaper, silent, cooler. 770 bit higher than R9-280X not significantly in perf without OC and still pricier. So you're call, there is no direct competition of R9-290 from nvidia now, nonetheless , facts remain that this card being immensely loud and hot, one should always buy ASUS, SAPPHIRE ones.

Right now there is no price-cut explicitly visible from nvidia in India, so no question of buying a 770 or 780, go with 280X, or 290 ( or X) with cooler according to your budget.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Not in this thread.
> And OP is from Bihar,He cant come to mumbai for one card



i meant to say that it is available eventhough as you said " it is not available on MD,just listed*(the caps and !!!! are just exaggerations,but you get the point". no need to get from md or mumbai



sam_738844 said:


> Right now there is no price-cut explicitly visible from nvidia in India, so no question of buying a 770 or 780, go with 280X, or 290 ( or X) with cooler according to your budget.



this is what my point is.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> lets not derail the thread on nvidia vs AMD again, there is no such word as "fanboy" , its a made up word, fake stupid word with no sense, it has been invented to directly insult a person who simply likes a brand much more than others. AMD, nvidia ain't gonna come to your home to see whether you lost 5-8 FPS in a  game run by nvidia card or almost burnt your circuits just to prove the other is best ....we should learn to be unbiased. .
> 
> If the person is really blind to the blatant flaws of the product he buys when there is some, and still argues  and supports illogically in favor of it, then its called plain and simple Stupidity. This unnecessary flame wars are going on every damn forum across the world, and its nothing good, anyone can be loyal to a brand, just as everyone is for so many other stuff. lets get rid of that POS word in this forum, make it tidier.
> 
> ...



GTX 780 is the competitor to r9 290
GTX 780 Ti is the competitor to r9 290x


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 11, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> lets not derail the thread on nvidia vs AMD again, there is no such word as *"fanboy"* , its a made up word, fake stupid word with no sense, it has been invented to directly insult a person who simply likes a brand much more than others


i was forced to comment as he mentioned that explicitely



> . AMD, nvidia ain't gonna come to your home to see whether you lost 5-8 FPS in a  game run by nvidia card or almost burnt your circuits just to prove the other is best ....we should learn to be unbiased. .



money is important whether it is spent even to buy clothes.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 11, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> GTX 780 is the competitor to r9 290
> GTX 780 Ti is the competitor to r9 290x



no, at cheaper price GTX780 aftermarket editions are easily clocking at same with 290X stock , aftermarket 290X will be higher too. 780ti is way above in price and good ahead in performance, across all benches it performs n 8-10% faster than 290X for extra 150$ premium, the exact same amount of premium R9-290X has over R9-290 for less than 8% performance gain. R9-290 has basically no competition right now except itself.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 11, 2013)

for argument sake, how about sapphire 290x in a liquid cooled case


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 11, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> for argument sake, how about sapphire 290x in a liquid cooled case



with liquid cooling on the r9 290x?


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 11, 2013)

one word : Costly.


----------

